# Ugh, potential return of Nega-SSO?



## MFB (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else is getting this issue, but it's ONLY happening with this one thread which strikes me as very odd?

We can't let the Nega-SSO return, quell this threat (or should I say, THREAD) before it spreads.


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

Was just about to make a thread asking if I fucked something up 

If deleting it will fix it by all means!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2012)

Tried to modify it and it went fubar. 

Would you mind trying to repost?


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

I reposted and on my end it is doing the same thing. Is it something I am doing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2012)

Do me a favor, post the same thread, just without links/images. Would you mind?


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

Sure


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2012)

Did it again.  

Very odd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2012)

It seems fine when I tried to make a thread. Interesting.


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't mind not having the thread if its just me thats having the issue.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 1, 2012)

If I could proffer a suggestion, try making a thread without the word "print" as the last word in the thread title. While it's kind of ridiculous, it may be what's causing havoc.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe just link this stuff to the other thread you were referencing in that first line and consider it a bump?


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay I will try again. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

Xaios said:


> If I could proffer a suggestion, try making a thread without the word "print" as the last word in the thread title. While it's kind of ridiculous, it may be what's causing havoc.



Worked 

Thank you good sir!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm good. 

(You're welcome! )

It's no surprise, really. I was the original planeswalker who traversed the illimitable gulf of infinity between Nega-SSO and Neo-SSO. I have "the power."


----------



## skeels (Sep 2, 2012)

Man, Xaios, you're good.

But without the Hypnotoad as your avatar, I find it hard to believe you anymore .....



Strange ...


----------



## Xaios (Sep 2, 2012)

Know why you SHOULD believe me?


Cause I'm holding a thermal detonator.


----------



## skeels (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha! You're my kind of scum!


----------

